# RST, the way Dirt Jumping suspension should be...



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

fresh off the boat and outa the box:

RST Space 80mm




























sorry for the bad pics, but by the time I got the fork on and got to ride it it was pretty dark out

specs:

80mm travel
5.5 ish lbs
super beefy looking tapered aluminum steerer
rebound adjustment (adjuster has nice positive feeling clicks that make noticable differences in fork rebound speed :thumbsup: )
coil spring with air preload
neat symetrical looking 1 tool, 2 bolt 20mm axle (uses an 8mm allen)
huge stanctions (same size as my freeride bike  )
grease ports for lube

this fork feels great, its everything a Dirt Jumping Fork should be; light, stiff, super quiet, smooth, and CHEAP!

the quality of travel is on par with the RS PIKE:thumbsup:

the name RST may make you laugh, but trust me this fork is no joke

the Big 3 better look out, RST is gonna take a bite outa their buisness

I'll update once I get some longer more demanding rides on it

www.rstmtb.com


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the looks of it. Please do update later once you've broke it in and tested its metal :thumbsup:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

there was a thread on the dh/fr forum about all the new 'real' forks that rst was coming out with. i thought about buying one, i think that they had an extremely low intro price too. the stanchions look beefy, but the crown looks a little thin IMO. congrats, give us a full ride report later on.:thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im diggin tha bikey


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> ...but the crown looks a little thin IMO. congrats, give us a full ride report later on.:thumbsup:


Nice catch and I agree, they do look a little thin. Maybe just the camera angle?

Sweet ride though :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice, do update in a few months of abuse!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd be a little worried about the crown, I ride a stance and that crown is already small enough. How much did it cost ya?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sometimes... Just sometimes... Size is not everything...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The site says they are $300. Not bad.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd ride that in a second.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I'd ride that in a second.


Yep, I am inclined to agree.

JMH


----------



## RAPIT (Oct 2, 2005)

quite a nice looking bike as well


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok I just need to ask. Other than the pince, what made you choose RST over all the other DJ forks on the market? I does look nice with that build.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> Ok I just need to ask. Other than the price, what made you choose RST over all the other DJ forks on the market?


the weight, functionality, the fact that I got a perfect axle to crown height out of the box, the fact that I didn't need bells and whistles on my fork (adjustable ride height or any of that junk)

oh yeah, and the price!, its rediculous what retail pricing is like for forks nowadays :madman:

I spent a few hours riding it today at 2 different skate parks, and the best way I can describe the fork is in the words of my buddy who rode it for a bit

"transparent" thats how he described it and I can't agree more, its there, it holds the wheel on, it dampens the front wheels movements, but beyond that you don't notice it at all. no creaks, groans, harsh top-out thuds or anything

oh, and one more thing, I'm a bit of an idealist, I knew about this fork for some time and I loved the idea of it. I realize it took some time to get over here in its current form. I've spoken to the guys at RSTMTB.com they seem real down to earth and passionate guys, I belive in what they are doing and their products

I also belive that quality lower priced parts like this will be good for all consumers as it may cause the bigger companies to lower their pricing to remain competitive


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been 100% satisfied with my RST space forks.

The thing I like about them is they were made specifically for dirt/street.

There is a 20 hour break in period, and it is needed. The fork works better and better for the first couple of rides. Right now I'm running 140 PSI in mine for maximum stiffness.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

BTW: Double check your spec list on the spring coil. If you have the aluminum steer tube I'm pretty sure it has a air spring, and not a coil spring, as you listed.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Strauss said:


> BTW: Double check your spec list on the spring coil. If you have the aluminum steer tube I'm pretty sure it has a air spring, and not a coil spring, as you listed.


its got both, the RST forks you get from RSTMTB are slightly different than the oem ones

they are speced out with a coil spring with air preload
I've also swapped in the stiff spring so I didn't need to pump the air preload as high to get the spring rate I desire

when I talked to the guys at rstmtb they said something about a having rst put a bigger steerer tube on, and that was causing the delays in release date, I asuume mine has the bigger steerer tube, as its heavily butted and gets massivly thick at the crown


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, great to see someone actually reviewing one that they are riding! thanks for posting up.

apparantly the same fork as the X-fusion, and the one being distributed by Identiti under some name that I can't recall off-hand... Looked promising to me, as I posted about them quite a few months ago.... 
but then again, since that time, I've seen quite a few pictures of those crowns cracked in between the steerer and stanchion...


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

The specs on rstmtb's website confirms the same spec I talked about, but I doubt their accuracy.

Since you've seen the inside of your's, do you see a way to lower them?

BTW: I contacted the guys at RST and RSTMTB.com and never got any email reply, it's been over a week. I'm surprised you have such an open channel of communication because from what I've seen, they have no customer service.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> apparantly the same fork as the X-fusion, and the one being distributed by Identiti under some name that I can't recall off-hand... Looked promising to me, as I posted about them quite a few months ago....
> but then again, since that time, I've seen quite a few pictures of those crowns cracked in between the steerer and stanchion...


I'm pretty sure its not, the space is much larger looking and has a 20mm axle, where as the x-fusion has qr and is much more X-C looking of a fork

one of the local pros around here rides an x-fusion and he does some pretty crazy stuff with it though:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

vreihemnotor6 said:


> I'm pretty sure its not, the space is much larger looking and has a 20mm axle, where as the x-fusion has qr and is much more X-C looking of a fork
> 
> one of the local pros around here rides an x-fusion and he does some pretty crazy stuff with it though:thumbsup:


check again bro.... If I had pictures I'd post some for you, but I'm using a public computer... all three forks are the same, all manufactured by rst.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

you tell me

now maybe that velvet is an rst fork, but if anything I'd say its something like this:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

vreihemnotor6 said:


> you tell me
> 
> now maybe that velvet is an rst fork, but if anything I'd say its something like this:


wrong forks in comparison, mate...

My bad, for some reason I thought I remembered when X-fusion made their market debut recently I thought they had a 36mm 20mm thru-axle version... I was fairly certain I saw it on one of the BlackMrkt team rider's bikes.... but may have been the qr version seen above...

But, on the other hand, look up the "Society Xeno", it's the same fork as the RST Space as well.  
Just thought I'd mention that I'm not trying to bring it down at all, just point out the rebranding. I at one time considered purchasing one of those forks, which I discussed a bit in posts I wrote earlier in the season... :thumbsup:


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> But, on the other hand, look up the "Society Xeno", it's the same fork as the RST Space as well.
> Just thought I'd mention that I'm not trying to bring it down at all, just point out the rebranding. I at one time considered purchasing one of those forks, which I discussed a bit in posts I wrote earlier in the season... :thumbsup:


I've seen a few rebranded forks for sale over in europe, but I haven't seen anyone bring them over here yet

I had one friend tell me about the russian rebranded space and how it was under $200
(he didn't realized that the price quoted was english pounds not dollars)

but by the time you factor shipping and exchange rate in the us one was much cheaper


----------

